# Questions regarding FET



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello all, hoping somebody can help me, I'm due to go for my consultation regarding FET on Wednesday, after successful cycle where we had 1 day five grade 2 blast transferred, we have 2 embryos frozen a day 5 grade 2 and a day 6 which I was never told the grading of. My question is does anyone know if they can transfer a day 5 and 6 embryo together and due to me being nearly 35, would any of you recommend transferring both or just the one.


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Kezza
You should be able to transfer both. I started with 4 frozen and have 2 left. I always said I wouldn't leave one on its own. I would be too worried that the last one may not survive the thaw then I would be left with nothing to transfer. 

Good Luck


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello thank you for your response, I just wondered if them being different day blast that it would affect it, maybe not so then, I know my consultant will not want to put both back in, but I'm right in thinking the choice is ultimately mine isn't it? Xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Kezza, I had a day 5 and a day 6 transferred together so don't think it makes much difference. I had a gut feeling that I wanted to transfer two and although the consultant didn't advise me not to, he did say if it was ultimately up to him he would put one back but it was my decision. I'm so glad I went with two as I'm 9 weeks pregnant with a singleton and if I only went with one then I may not be pregnant depending which one implanted. Go with your instinct.xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for your response, a few girls I've met via FF had two with a singleton outcome, which is one reason I want to push for the double transfer xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya Kezza  I'm in a similar situation to you. Successful cycle and two frosties day 5 and 6. 

I'll be having them both put back because they are BB and BC and their day 3 grade was dodgy xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh Louise and the same clinic lol, I have no idea on the grading of my day 6, will ask tomorrow. All I know of my day 5 is that it's grade 2, which is the same grade my little boy was xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I bet the day 6 is BB. If it was BB on day 5 they would have frozen it then but as they grow bigger they do tend to improve so it must have done that 

They froze my day 5 at BC I think because we've had such a hard time getting embryos at all and it was the placenta at grade B which gives it a chance of working. If the placenta cells are grade C then it's a dud I think.

I'm petrified of the thaw with them not being good quality :-/ I can't remember them telling me thaw rates xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Would you like me to ask about the thaw rates tomorrow? I don't mind, they never graded mine b or c so I will also ask that, only think I do know is that the embryologist I spoke to in October, said I had two good embryos xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah that would be fantastic if you could ask comparative thaw rates for BB and BC blasts! 

If she said you had good ones frozen they'll definitely be BB or better. I think there isn't much difference in AA and BB, it just goes a bit wonky when you start seeing C's and I had embryoscope too so I've been able to see mine struggle to blasts xx


----------



## beanie1974 (Feb 13, 2013)

I would definitely go for 2 if you can.  I had a double FET and only 1 took.  Don't worry about the grading too much, I have heard they only grade them by appearance, not what they may be like inside.....You want to try and boost your chances any way you can, otherwise you may have to do it all over again. I only have one frostie left now and the consultant has recommended a fresh cycle if we can afford it, as it is risky only having 1 left if it doesn't thaw properly....


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lou I will definitely ask for you hun, I'm seeing Mr Patel I love his straight talk lol x

Beanie, thank you very much for message I am going to push for them both, I'm there in the afternoon so will update xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks  I hope the consultation goes well xx


----------

